

The $7M Startup with Zero Managers - LeonW
http://www.inc.com/jeff-haden/the-7-million-startup-with-zero-managers.html

======
LeonW
A lot of people on HN and Twitter asked us how we're setup at Buffer, here's
an in-depth interview that I hope answers some questions, I'm also keen to
answer any more from the community here.

